# 68 ram air



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Anybody have PICS of the underside of the 68 ram air hood? I am not sure how the seal is supposed to go in and a couple photos would really help!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

How but just a couple pics of an original 68 hood so I can see the bracing underneath?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's the best photo I was able to find on-line, and a couple of links to manuals that _might_ have the information.

1968 Pontiac Shop Manual
1968 Body and Construction Manual G.M. Fisher, for Cars, Wagons, El Camino

It's probably also in the 68 Assembly Manual, but I haven't been able to find one of those yet.

Just from looking at the one photo and from what I know about installing a Ram Air system on my 69, the smaller holes in the upper pan are used for sheet metal screws to hold it to the hood braces. My factory hood was already drilled for the holes even though my car wasn't a ram air car, but a repro hood may not have the screw holes drilled. Looks like there's a ring of foam above the hood pan tha forms a seal. What I don't know is how everything fits together inside around the scoop inserts. You might try something like this, if the engine is in the car and at least some of the front end sheet metal on: Put the air-cleaner and foam on, then lay the hood pan on top of it so it's lined up the way you think it should be. Measure from the rear edge of the hood pan back to where the rear edge of the hood will be (if you can locate that), or maybe use a carpenters square and figure out where the rear edge of the pan lines up on the inside edge of a fender, then measure back to where the corner of the hood will be. Once you have either one of those measurements you ought to be able to flip the hood over, lay the pan on it in the same position where it will need to be to line up with the lower pan, then use the pan as a template to drill the screw holes in the hood braces.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Bear! Ill check those out, the pic is useful. All that remains is to figure out the foam seal placement ...


----------

